# Quiet 40mm fans - A myth ?



## Yukikaze (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey everyone !

I'm working on a SFF case built from scratch currently, and I've come to the conclusion I am not going to have anything better than 40mm fans to blow some air into the case, since nothing else is going to fit (This thing is quite crammed...). I should be able to fit three of them right above the rear I/O panel, either blowing into the case, or out of it.

Now, I don't need a whole lot of air movement there, but I do need the fans to be quiet as mice. Red LEDs are a plus, considering the paint scheme I have in mind for the final product, but no LEDs will do just fine.

Are there are quiet 40mm fans out there ?

Thanks !


----------



## MKmods (Dec 16, 2009)

Not a myth, these are almost silent
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191002

Dont expect a lot of airflow though

These move quite a bit more air
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=fx121&area=usa


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2009)

Even if you dont find some quite fans, you can step down the power.  You can drop the voltage from 5V to 3V and it should be 1/2 as quite.


----------



## Binge (Dec 16, 2009)

One thing I find interesting about forum topics is that most of the time they're modeled after news headlines, or classified adds.

I wonder what the OP is trying to start :-/

Will the myth be solved?  Was there a myth at all?  Remember folks!  Our resident modders are probably the best people to ask these sort of questions without starting a thread in the wrong section of the forums.

This is the correct section:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17

And here is the correct club to consult for modding questions if you want to go straight to the source of pwnage:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56727


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 17, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Even if you dont find some quite fans, you can step down the power.  You can drop the voltage from 5V to 3V and it should be 1/2 as quite.



Yeah, I have been thinking about undervolting them, but it would probably reduce the already miserable amount of air they push even further.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> One thing I find interesting about forum topics is that most of the time they're modeled after news headlines, or classified adds.
> 
> I wonder what the OP is trying to start :-/



A thread that would answer my questions on the topic at hand, obviously.



Binge said:


> One thing I find interesting about forum topics is that most of the
> Will the myth be solved?  Was there a myth at all?  Remember folks!  Our resident modders are probably the best people to ask these sort of questions without starting a thread in the wrong section of the forums.
> 
> This is the correct section:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17
> ...



This is the "cooling" section of the forums. I believe fans are a part of this "cooling" concept, and as such, this is the correct section. 

If I removed all mentions of a mod in my post, and just asked for quiet fans, would you still tell me to move this to the modding section ? Probably not. Since the question is about the fans, and not the mod, I fail to see how the modding section is anywhere more relevant than this one.


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 17, 2009)

MKmods said:


> Not a myth, these are almost silent
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191002
> 
> Dont expect a lot of airflow though
> ...



It seems the SilenX fans aren't well-liked on newegg. The Silverstone fan looks very interesting. I'm gonna google that one up to see how it performs.

Thanks !


----------



## Binge (Dec 17, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> This is the "cooling" section of the forums. I believe fans are a part of this "cooling" concept, and as such, this is the correct section.
> 
> If I removed all mentions of a mod in my post, and just asked for quiet fans, would you still tell me to move this to the modding section ? Probably not. Since the question is about the fans, and not the mod, I fail to see how the modding section is anywhere more relevant than this one.



Actually I would since these aren't standard fans, and you would probably get a better response from modders.  You're fortunate MK found his way here to your thread.  Anyway the next time someone offers you a good suggestion I hope you find the merit instead of picking away at it like it were lice.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2009)

I find Akasa 40mms are pretty quiet.

move over 5 cfm too.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> It seems the SilenX fans aren't well-liked on newegg. The Silverstone fan looks very interesting. I'm gonna google that one up to see how it performs.
> 
> Thanks !



Ive had about 4 silenX fans of 80mm and 120mm, and can genuinely say that they are generally total overpriced garbage.  The plastic they use is too brittle, and they do make a ton of resonance noise (if not rubber mounted) on top of the MASSIVE amount of bearing noise.

Also they have a high pitched noise profile, which is more annoying in my experience.

I too would go for the silverstone.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 17, 2009)

Just don't buy Scythe Mini Kaze. These suck. I bought 3 of them and all 3 started rattling after 2 days. I call it designed flaw, but guys at Scythe couldn't reproduce it. The bubble in the back of the fan, where there is an oil cap for bearing. If you press that bubble, the fan starts to rattle without any chance of fixing that. Just disappointing.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> Ive had about 4 silenX fans of 80mm and 120mm, and can genuinely say that they are generally total overpriced garbage.  The plastic they use is too brittle, and they do make a ton of resonance noise (if not rubber mounted) on top of the MASSIVE amount of bearing noise.
> 
> Also they have a high pitched noise profile, which is more annoying in my experience.
> 
> I too would go for the silverstone.





I have a 60.92 and 120, all brilliant  seems silenx need to get better QC or something.


Will share this with you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmyL3SoYtag

I start from 3 feet away, at the end when you can actually hear the motor my camera may as-well be touching the fan.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 17, 2009)

Binge said:


> Actually I would since these aren't standard fans, and you would probably get a better response from modders.  You're fortunate MK found his way here to your thread.  Anyway the next time someone offers you a good suggestion I hope you find the merit instead of picking away at it like it were lice.



I actually agree with the op's reply to your "good suggestion" maybe if you didnt come across as arrogant in making your "good suggestion" the op would of been more inclined to take your points in and give you merit, then you go and follow it up with your last comment, really constructive :shadedshu

As for the op

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-028-SY&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=818

I have used some of these in the past to cool chipsets, they are 50mm but shift a lot more air than most 40mm's as for quiet there not all that quiet at 26dba


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I have a 60.92 and 120, all brilliant  seems silenx need to get better QC or something.
> 
> 
> Will share this with you
> ...



I really think so too... because I believe you (you have no reason to lie to me lol) - and MK is practically a modding legend at TPU, who also gives 110% accurate advice (except the bit about the tin snips being 'easy' ).

and when i bought mine from the egg i swore never to buy silenx again... I spent close to $70 for three fans (have a triple rad) and not only did the fans run really loud, but they also ran hot (the bearing would get incredibly hot), which made me think they were defective (but all three at once!?! what are the odds?).  I also got the 92mm and the 80mm... and the 92 was fine until a week later my computer was emitting a high pitched whine, and it was the silenX.

I think newegg hits every silenx fan with a hammer right on the bearing right before they send it out


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope you guys just return the faulty fans and get new ones sent back.

Reading the reviews it seems people don't bother when it comes to fans : /


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 17, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I hope you guys just return the faulty fans and get new ones sent back.
> 
> Reading the reviews it seems people don't bother when it comes to fans : /



they murder you on the shipping.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2009)

Really?

Ahh its free here, see its illegal to sell anything that's not fit for its designed purpose so companies would be breaking the law if they didn't.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 17, 2009)

I have bought TONS of Silenx fans (they offered me a bunch free but I do not take stuff from companies)
Here are just a few I found in my closet





(theres 40,60,80,90 and 120mm ones as well as the silverstone crossflow fan)

I have probably bought close to a hundred of them and never once had one fail or make a noise unless i installed it wrong (the fan blade is very close to the side so if its not really mounted correctly it can rub or click)
I suppose the main prob with them is Silenx's fault, The cost. I mean if someone pays 5 X for a fan it should be 5X better than a cheap other brand, They arent. I buy them because they are the ONLY fan that has such a cool blade and can be modded into a spectacularly bad ass fan.

And as to the comment of Neweggs reviews not liking them I would be more inclined to believe them if they were from someone with just a bit of credibility..


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 17, 2009)

I have three SilenX 120mms myself. Never complained about them, but they aren't very quiet, and the specs on the box are waaaaay overstated.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 17, 2009)

What is an SFF case?


----------



## MKmods (Dec 17, 2009)

Small Form Factor





Usually houses a mATX mobo (10.5" X 13.5" X 9" or smaller)


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 17, 2009)

ooooooh I know who to pester for fans


----------

